# Women with baby dick from steriods?



## Illtemper (Jan 4, 2013)

I dont know why i thought of this, LOL!   If a chick gets baby dick (enlarged clit for you slow people) from steriod usage, does her clit go back to normal when she is off cycle?????


----------



## Jada (Jan 4, 2013)

Ummmm... ) lol , I would think it would go down unless she is cycling yr round then guys get to enjoy both worlds) yuck


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 4, 2013)

Who cares? Just smack it and go have a sandwich.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2013)

I would just say the general public thinks we are all insane for our lifestyle. Singling out women for living the same way is very hypocritical.

I hope you're honestly curious if that's the case, and not just trying to make a laugh at their expense.


----------



## regular (Jan 4, 2013)

Illtemper said:


> I dont know why i thought of this, LOL!   If a chick gets baby dick (enlarged clit for you slow people) from steriod usage, does her clit go back to normal when she is off cycle?????



You're referring to the virilization of female bodybuilders who use male hormones. Specifically clitorial enlargement. It's supposed to shrink slightly in time but never back to the size it originally was. If I pulled off a girls pants and she had an enlarged clit it wouldn't bother me. I dated a girl with a enlarged labia and I was no problem.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virilization#Virilization_in_adolescent_or_adult_women


----------



## SAD (Jan 4, 2013)

It's a female clit still right?  So I don't see the issue.  I've dated chicks with naturally enlarged tits and ass and I didn't have an issue with that, nor would any of you guys.  So I wouldn't have a problem with an enlarged clit either.  From the female's perspective, it just makes it easier for you not-so-skilled, partially blind box-eaters to find it.


----------



## SAD (Jan 4, 2013)

Wtf!!!!!  B o x - e a t e r s.******


----------



## DF (Jan 4, 2013)

SAD said:


> Wtf!!!!!  B o x - e a t e r s.******



Hahahahahaha!


----------



## DF (Jan 4, 2013)

As long as there are no balls hanging along with that clit I'm good.


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 4, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I would just say the general public thinks we are all insane for our lifestyle. Singling out women for living the same way is very hypocritical.
> 
> I hope you're honestly curious if that's the case, and not just trying to make a laugh at their expense.



This was a serious question LOL! Believe me, i am not picking on female bodybuilders at all. Im just as fucked up in this lifestyle so, yeah im not trying to single anyone out. 

I have seen pics where the clit gets HUGE and it seriously looks like a baby dick. So i wondered, when they go off cycle does it return to normal size?


Im not saying i wouldnt hit it, but it would be a shock if she was a "former" bodybuilder and didnt say anything........:-0


----------



## losieloos (Jan 4, 2013)

No,some side effects stay permanently for women.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes!  Depending on the usage of course...I have had no issues


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 4, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I would just say the general public thinks we are all insane for our lifestyle. Singling out women for living the same way is very hypocritical.
> 
> I hope you're honestly curious if that's the case, and not just trying to make a laugh at their expense.



I agree. Kind of an uncomfortable topic
For our female members to be seeing. 
I don't see them asking if anyone needs 
To go out Bra shopping for Bitch tits.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 4, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I agree. Kind of an uncomfortable topic
> For our female members to be seeing.
> I don't see them asking if anyone needs
> To go out Bra shopping for Bitch tits.



LMAO! But I would never be offended by any questions...ask on I have experienced the enlargement probably to the point that some unknowing dude might think "WTF, is going on here" but it's only been with the test p and when I back off on dose, all goes back down. Now, I am not a BB so I can only speek for what I have experienced as my doses are not out of control.


----------



## SAD (Jan 4, 2013)

Jenner said:


> LMAO! But I would never be offended by any questions...ask on I have experienced the enlargement probably to the point that some unknowing dude might think "WTF, is going on here" but it's only been with the test p and when I back off on dose, all goes back down. Now, I am not a BB so I can only speek for what I have experienced as my doses are not out of control.



With all due respect, it is ssssssseriously sexy hearing you talk about your clit.


----------



## DF (Jan 4, 2013)

I was watching a documentary on womens BB.  I dont recall what level these ladies were at but probably around if not Prof BB's.  I wish I could recall the name of it.  It was on YouTube.  They followed 3 women BB's & showed before & after pics ect... One lady in particular was very pretty before all the AAS. After her AAS use damn, she looked like a train wreck.  What made it more sad was what she had to do to maintain her BB life style.  She ended up doing webcam work to pay for her life style.


----------



## PFM (Jan 4, 2013)

We can talk smack and LOL about our nuts shrinking, they can woman up and take some flack too.


----------



## DF (Jan 4, 2013)

PFM said:


> We can talk smack and LOL about our nuts shrinking, they can woman up and take some flack too.



My nuts are the size of bb's.  Oh well


----------



## PFM (Jan 4, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> My nuts are the size of bb's.  Oh well



Yeah Bro, makes my pecker look bigger, it's all good.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 4, 2013)

anything to make it easier to find i am for


----------



## ccpro (Jan 5, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> As long as there are no balls hanging along with that clit I'm good.



Yes balls bad, big clit thump that sucka!


----------



## DF (Jan 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I know a dude who's wife does this kind of stuff... I don't think she gets naked or anything, but you can rent her out and she'll pose for you and over head press you if you're the right weight...



I'll never understand guys paying for that kind of thing.  I wanna see my women naked!


----------



## amore169 (Jan 5, 2013)

This reminds me of female wrestler China.


----------



## grind4it (Jan 5, 2013)

For what it's worth I dated a chick with a "baby dick" she wasn't a bb; just naturally built that way. At first it weirded me out a little, I noticed that the little muther fucker was really sensitive. She would cum so hard i seriously thought she was stroking out. I would be very curious if when the female bb get baby dick if they get extra sensitive that the chick I dated?


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 6, 2013)

grind4it said:


> For what it's worth I dated a chick with a "baby dick" she wasn't a bb; just naturally built that way. At first it weirded me out a little, I noticed that the little muther fucker was really sensitive. She would cum so hard i seriously thought she was stroking out. I would be very curious if when the female bb get baby dick if they get extra sensitive that the chick I dated?



That was gonna be my next question....  You would think it would have to get super sensitive as there is more tissue or just bigger inflamed tissue..


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 6, 2013)

You can't get it removed surgically? In all honesty it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 6, 2013)

grind4it said:


> For what it's worth I dated a chick with a "baby dick" she wasn't a bb; just naturally built that way. At first it weirded me out a little, I noticed that the little muther fucker was really sensitive. She would cum so hard i seriously thought she was stroking out. I would be very curious if when the female bb get baby dick if they get extra sensitive that the chick I dated?



yes, very sensitive and yes...............................very hard


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 6, 2013)

Jenner said:


> yes, very sensitive and yes...............................very hard



thanks for shareing that , now im off for a cold shower.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 6, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> thanks for shareing that , now im off for a cold shower.



lol, sorry but being the only active female on here..thought I would let you guys know real experiences! I am not going to lie, orgasims while on test are out of this world...just sayin


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 6, 2013)

Jenner said:


> lol, sorry but being the only active female on here..thought I would let you guys know real experiences! I am not going to lie, orgasims while on test are out of this world...just sayin



try some cialis at the same time


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 6, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> try some cialis at the same time



I dont want to have a heart attack! LOL


----------



## regular (Jan 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I know a dude who's wife does this kind of stuff... I don't think she gets naked or anything, but you can rent her out and she'll pose for you and over head press you if you're the right weight...



It's a good hustle for them. I know women who have done much worse things for money. I'd throw a girl around and squat her if she paid me.


----------

